# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ

## manolisrx8

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΖΑΚΙ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΗ Η ΥΔΡΑΒΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ.
ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΖΑΚΙ.ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΝΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΒΑΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΟΝΩ ΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΜΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΚΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ?
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΡΕΛΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ.
ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ?

----------


## vasilllis

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΖΑΚΙ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΗ Η ΥΔΡΑΒΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ.
> ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΖΑΚΙ.ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΝΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΒΑΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΟΝΩ ΤΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΜΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΚΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ?
> ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΡΕΛΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ.
> ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ?



καλοριζικο.
μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια.
Ετσι οπως ρωτας ειναι αδυνατον να απαντησει καποιος.Αρχικα πρεπει να δωσεις καποιο σχεδιο με το πως δουλευει τωρα ο κυκλοφορητης.Κατοπιν πρεπει να κανεις μηχανολογικο σχεδιο(υδραυλικα) για το πως θα συνδεθει(ηλεκτροβανες κλπ υδροστατες. ΖΝΧ και οτι αλλο βαλεις).Μετα θα μπορεσει να σου πει καποιος που θα μπει το ρελεδακι.

----------


## manolisrx8

IMG.jpgσας σελνω ενα σχεδιακι για το πως το σκεφτομε.

----------


## dalai

σπανια  λεω "παρε ενα επαγκελματια του ειδους" (μπορεις να το συμπερανεις αν διαβαζεις τα μυνηματα μου)
Αλλα στη περιπτωση σου δεν μπορω να σε συμβουλεψω διαφορετικα.
Το τζακι με ζεστα νερα ειναι εν δυναμη μια βομβα μεσα στο σπιτι αν κατι δεν παει καλα. Και ΟΛΑ μπορουν να πανε στραβα με πηγη θερμοτητας που ΔΕΝ εχει ελενχο .
Βασικη αρχη για οικονομια και ασφαλεια ειναι το buffer  .Για τζακι προτεινετε πανω απο 250 λιτρα buffer.
O κυκλοφοριτηςς πρεπει να ειναι μονο για το τζακι,να εχει οποσδηποτε UPS  ,να υπαρχουν βαλβιδες ασφαλειας ,και αμεση παροχη κρυου νερου πανω στο τζακι και οχι μακρυα του .Αυτα ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ και οχι προτεινομενα.
Ελπιζω να προτημισες ανοιχτου δοχειου κυκλωμα και να εχεις κανει διαστασιολογιση στα σωματα σου.Διαφορετικα θα διμιουργησεις προβληματα που δεν μπορω να αναλυσω αυτη τη στιγμη.
Το τζακι καιει φτηνο υλικο αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερο ενος λεβητα πετρελαιου γιατι δεν υπαρχει γρηγορη αναδραση στο συστημα .Αν ζεσταθει το σπιτι και κατοπιν ζεσταθει το νερο στο τζακι μεχρι ατμοποιησης κυνδυνευει ακομη και η ζωη σου αν κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα. Συνηθως για να καταλαβεις τον κυκλοφορητη του τζακιου δεν τον κλεινουμε ΠΟΤΕ εφοσον τα νερα στο λεβητα του ανεβουν πανω απο τους 70 βαθμους. 
Να μην μιλησω για τριοδες βανες οσον αφορα την υγροποιηση και την διακρεια ζωης του τζακιου

----------


## manolisrx8

τωρα δουλευει απο τον καυστηρα και χωρισ τισ βανες κατευθιαν στο κολεκτερ και ο κυκλοφοριτης συνδεμενος στην επανο μερια του καυστηρα.

----------


## manolisrx8

νικο συμφωνω με τα λογια σου και σιγουρα υδραβλικος θα κανει την δουλεια απλα δεν μου αναλαμβανει την συνδεση στο ηλεκτικο κοματη του κυκλοφοριτη
και να εισαι συγουρος οτι ολεσ οι ασφαλειες που ανεφερες θα γινουν οπως τα ειπες.

----------


## dalai

θα εχεις τριοδη στο κυκλωμα σου ? το κρυο νερο θα ειναι στο τζακι? ειναι ανοιχτου κυκλωματος?
Ενας απλος θερμοστατης κανει 10 ευρω δεν ειναι τιποτα. Επισης ο δευτερος κυκλοφοριτης ειναι  απαραιτητος για μενα με ενα UPS για  αυτονομια μιας ωρας

----------


## dalai

το θερμοστατη στο τζακι τον συνδεουμε αναποδα .Δηλ πανω απο 70 C στα νερα μεσα στο τζακι , ανοιγει το κυκλωμα και τον κυκλοφοριτη εως οπου πεσουν και παλι οι θερμοκρασιες

----------


## manolisrx8

νικο θα εχω τριοδη στο κυκλωμα και στο τζακι θα κατεβενει κατευθειαν νερο κρυο απο το δοχειο ανοικτου κυκλωματος
απλα ελεγα να μην αγορασω και δευτερο κυκλοφορητη και να γινει ολο το συστημα με εναν

----------


## dalai

θα το προτειμουσα  dedicated  (psss πως τα λεω!) 
Και δεν θα μπλεχτουν τα ρευματα και δεν οι θερμοστατες. μη γινει τιποτα και στειλει εντολη να κλεισει ο κυκλοφοριτης τη στιγμη που καιει το τζακι. Για 150 ευρω ουτε θα το σκεφτομουνα
Και κατι ακομη για να δυναμοσω τον ισχυρισμο μου . Στο σχεδιο που εστηλες  αν καταλαθως ξεχνουσες τις βανες ανοιχτες και απο το τζακι και απο το λ.πετρ.  τοτε το ο κυκλοφοριτης θα τραβουσε νερο και απο τα δυο.Αν για καποιο λογο συναντουσε μεγαλητερη αντισταση να τραβηξει απο το τζακι (γιατι ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα που σχεδιασες ειναι απροβλεπο στην λειτουργεια του σε τετοια κατασταση που περιεγραψα) τοτε μπορει να συναντουσες προβλημα υπερθερμανσης.
Παρεπιπτοντως θα προτειμουσα ξεχωριστη βανα για καθε κυκλωμα ,παρα μεταγωγικη βανα απο το ενα κυκλωμα στο αλλο

----------


## manolisrx8

οκ νικο μαλον με επεισες για τον 2 κυκλοφορητη μα για 150 ευρο δεν σωνομαστε. μηπωσ τωρα ξερεισ να μου προτηνεισ καποιον?

----------


## dalai

Οχι. Εγω εβαλα αντλια θερμοτητας!! βγηκε πιο φθηνα απο το τζακι σαν και αυτο που σχεδιαζεις και εσυ  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

> νικο συμφωνω με τα λογια σου και σιγουρα υδραβλικος θα κανει την δουλεια απλα δεν μου αναλαμβανει την συνδεση στο ηλεκτικο κοματη του κυκλοφοριτη
> και να εισαι συγουρος οτι ολεσ οι ασφαλειες που ανεφερες θα γινουν οπως τα ειπες.



Πρεπει να γινει σωστοτερη μελετη.Φανταζομαι θα ειναι κλειστου κυκλωματος,οποτε λειπει ασφαλιστικο και πληρωση.Επισης ο κυκλοφορητης παει στην εισοδο του κρυου οποτε και μαλλον θα χρειαστεις δυο κυκλοφορητες για ευκολια στην συνδεση.Η συνδεση του  κυκλοφορητη ειναι πανευκολη ,καθοτι το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι μια ταση και την εντολη απο τον θερμοστατη.
Οταν ανεφερα σχεδιο ηταν για να καταλαβουμε τι ακριβως θες να κανεις.Τελικα οι τριοδες ειναι ηλεκτρικες ή οχι? θα μπουνε τριοδες η 4 δυοδες?ΖΝΧ δεν θα βαλεις? Οποως λεει και ο Νικος το buffer θα σου εξοικονομησει πολλα παντως.





> Οχι. Εγω εβαλα αντλια θερμοτητας!! βγηκε πιο φθηνα απο το τζακι σαν και αυτο που σχεδιαζεις και εσυ



πιο φτηνα???
το τζακι φανταζομαι εφτασε ενα 3000-3500 μαζι με την εγκατασταση(οχι το υδραυλικο κομματι) .εσενα 3500 πηγε αγορα?

----------


## dalai

στα 3500 αμα προσθεσεις και ενα μπαφερ με τα υδραυλικα του ,πλησιαζεις ή και ξεπερνας τα 5000 που εδωσα εγω.
Και δεν σου βαζω οτι τα πηρα με επιδοτηση (εξοικονομω κατ οικον) οποτε την πληρωσα σε 70 ατοκες δοσεις στα 1700 ευρω !!!
Αλλα και τα 5000 ετσι να ηταν παλι τα προτειμω απο το τζακι (κουβαλα καθαριζε κλπ κλπ) .
Οι τιμες φετος πεφτουν ακομη πιο πολυ στις Α.Θ. την δικια μου την βρηκα φετος προσφορα 4000 (8KW χαμηλων)

----------


## vasilllis

> στα 3500 αμα προσθεσεις και ενα μπαφερ με τα υδραυλικα του ,πλησιαζεις ή και ξεπερνας τα 5000 που εδωσα εγω.
> Και δεν σου βαζω οτι τα πηρα με επιδοτηση (εξοικονομω κατ οικον) οποτε την πληρωσα σε 70 ατοκες δοσεις στα 1700 ευρω !!!
> Αλλα και τα 5000 ετσι να ηταν παλι τα προτειμω απο το τζακι (κουβαλα καθαριζε κλπ κλπ) .
> Οι τιμες φετος πεφτουν ακομη πιο πολυ στις Α.Θ. την δικια μου την βρηκα φετος προσφορα 4000 (8KW χαμηλων)



Παμφθηνη ειναι.νομιζα οτι παιζει κανα 6000.μαλλον οι υψηλης θερμοκρασιας ειναι τοσο ακριβες.στα υπαρχον σωματα τη συνδεσες?

Στάλθηκε από το ST23i μου

----------


## dalai

Σηκωνω  το θεμα για να απαντησω αλλα και να ρωτησω .
Την Α.Θ. την συνδεσα σε ενδοδαπεδια θερμανση
Θελω να ρωτησω για λογαριασμο φιλου , τι ειδους UPS μπαινει σε κυκλοφοριτη. Ενα τετραγωνικων παλμων θα κανει την δουλεια του ή θα καψει τον κυκλοφοριτη ?

----------


## lepouras

από όσο ξέρω και καταλαβαίνω όχι δεν κάνει. θέλει καθαρού ημιτόνου.

----------


## JOUN

> Σηκωνω  το θεμα για να απαντησω αλλα και να ρωτησω .
> Την Α.Θ. την συνδεσα σε ενδοδαπεδια θερμανση
> Θελω να ρωτησω για λογαριασμο φιλου , τι ειδους UPS μπαινει σε κυκλοφοριτη. Ενα τετραγωνικων παλμων θα κανει την δουλεια του ή θα καψει τον κυκλοφοριτη ?




Καλη φαση φιλε Νικο..
Το ιδανικο ειναι αυτο που εκανες:Αντλια χαμηλων και φυσικα ενδοδαπεδια..Αν μπλεξεις με υψηλες και κλασικα σωματα καλοριφερ εκανες μιση δουλεια και το μετανιωνεις συνεχεια..
Φανταζομαι εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο την αποδοση της,σωστα;

----------


## vasilllis

Γιωργο δυστηχως στην αθηνα αυτο ειναι λιγο ασυμφορο λογω των υψηλων θερμοκρασιών πο επικρατει τον χειμώνα και δεν επιτρέπει την συνεχη της χρηση.
Στη χαμηλων θερμοκρασιών δεν εχεις αδικο αν και πιστευω πετυχαινεις την ιδια αποδοση με χαμηλων και μεγαλυτερα σωματα.

----------


## dalai

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει πολυ αδρανεια σαν συστημα.αλλα το κοστος ειναι τοσο χαμηλο που και  ανοιξεις κανα παραθυρο δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος. Καθε χειμωνα τρωω 2000 KWh . αμεσως καλυτερη λυση θεωρω και εγω τα υπερδιασταλογιομενα σωματσ αλλα σε ενα ΠΟΛΥ καλα μονωμενο σπιτι.με θερμοκρασιες εισαγωγης μεσο ορο 32 βαθμους μπορεις να καταφερεις πολυ καλες τιμες κοστους. Αλλα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο ενχρειριμα αφου καθε βαθμος αλλαζει ριζικα το τελικο κοστος.
Τα φαν κοιλ οσο και τα  φαινεται μιδαμινο, καινε πολυ ρευμα,απλα για να φυσανε και ανεβαζουν πολυ το κοστος θερμανσης .ασε και το κοστος αγορας τους που ξεπερναει ακομη και αυτη ενος κλιματιστικου

----------


## dalai

Τωρα βεβαια μιλαμε για κοστος θερμανσης 24/7  που κυμαινεται απο τα 400 ευρω (εγω εδω ειμαι ) εως τα 700 για ενα σπιτι 90 τμ μονοκατοκια. Δεν συγκρινεται με αλλες μορφες που μιλαμε για χιλιαρικα

----------


## JOUN

Νικο σιγουρα εχει πολυ μεγαλη αδρανεια το συστημα αλλα δεν σε ενδιαφερει..Βαζεις τον θερμοστατη στο 21-22 η καπου εκει και δεν τον πειραζεις μεχρι τον Απριλιο..

----------


## dalai

Δυστηχως δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. Το σπιτι ειναι πολυ καλα μονωμενο (10αρι fibran  ,ενεργειακα κουφωματα κλπ κλπ) .Αν σκεφτεις οτι αντλια καιει περιπου 800 watt σταθερα και το COP ειναι 4 , τοτε δινει περιπου 3200watt θερμικης ενεργειας μεσα στο σπιτι.Αυτο ειναι το μεσο ορο 24ωρου με τις πραγματικες τιμες να ειναι χαμηλωτερες την ημερα και μεγαλητερες την νυχτα,για χαρη απλοτητας ομως ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι σταθερη στα 3200watt. Οταν αναβουμε φουρνο , ματι και PC και ΤV  δινουμε στο σπιτι σχεδον αλλα τοσα watt θερμοτητας! Το σπιτι περνει φωτια ,και η αντλια ναι μεν σταματαει ,αλλα το αποτελεσμα της παυσης θα γινει αισθητο μετα απο 3-4 ωρες! Οποτε ναι .Η μεγαλη αδρανεια ειναι ενοχλητικη....

----------


## thespyros

Εχω ενα θερμοστατη siemens που ειναι για ψυξη θερμασνη κάνει  για καυστηρα ?

----------


## el greco 1

πως δε κανει!

----------


## thespyros

Που θα συνδεσω ??

----------


## el greco 1

δεν εχεις ιδη τον παλιο που θα αντικαταστισεις?

----------


## thespyros

Exω αλλα αυτος με Έχει μπερδεψει

----------


## street

> Exω αλλα αυτος με Έχει μπερδεψει




ε τοτε πρεπει να παρεις τον ιδιο του καυστηρα ....

----------


## thespyros

Οκ ευχαριστώ

----------

